# England team for Euros



## pokerjoke (May 16, 2012)

Rumours on the news this morning that Rio is going to be ommited.
I know he hasnt played for England for nearly a year,but surely he
has to go.
When fit,and he has been for a while now,hes a cert imo.
Who else have we got.
JT sounds like hes in,then theres
Julian Lescott-did you see his blunder against QPR
Gary cahill has been playing well but got crocked lately
Phil jagleka,matt dawson,wasnt he in Titanic?Only kidding.
Who else is there?
As for the forwards.
Rooney out for two games.
Carroll in form,but did you see his reaction when he was fouled against Swansee
he would have been sent off in the Euros.
Crouch has to go,proven on the international stage,and a different option.
Defoe to me is a goalscorer.
Holt to me is no different to carroll.
Doesnt look good,your thoughts.
Im not expecting too much at the Euros,but sooner or later we have
to start producing at big tournaments.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 16, 2012)

I dont think we will get passed the group stage 

We just dont have the quality available, yes we have a few individuals but nothing that fills me with confidence.

I do hope I am proven wrong and we have a great tournament.

I would rather ferdinand than Terry but one will lose out due to the Anton/Terry business. Up front is a toss up tbh, I would take Carroll, I know he has been hit and miss but coming off the bench or starting as a lone striker as long as he gets service he would do alright. Defoe I guess is one who knows where the goal is.

I would just like to see us be more attacking, go out and try and win every game instead of the usual showing too much respect for the opponents with a stupid overly defensive approach.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Rumours on the news this morning that Rio is going to be ommited.
*I know he hasnt played for England for nearly a year,but surely he
has to go.
When fit,and he has been for a while now,hes a cert imo.*
Who else have we got.
JT sounds like hes in,then theres
*Julian Lescott-did you see his blunder against QPR*
Gary cahill has been playing well but got crocked lately
Phil jagleka,matt dawson,wasnt he in Titanic?Only kidding.
Who else is there?
As for the forwards.
Rooney out for two games.
Carroll in form,but did you see his reaction when he was fouled against Swansee
he would have been sent off in the Euros.
Crouch has to go,proven on the international stage,and a different option.
*Defoe to me is a goalscorer.*
*Holt to me is no different to carroll.*
Doesnt look good,your thoughts.
Im not expecting too much at the Euros,but sooner or later we have
to start producing at big tournaments.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really glad you aren't part of the coaching staff that picks the team, Tony!  

Where to  start?

 Rio can go, but  should not start. He's too old and painfully slow. A good leader (ish), but  cannot hold up the Spanish or german attacks for 90 minutes.  

 JOLEON Lescott - ONE  mistake against QPR does not make him a bad defender. I rated him at Everton and  he has grown into a solid centre-back at Man City. Pair him with his old team  mate Jags in the centre of defense and you have a decent partnership IMO.  

 If you think Holt is  "just like Carroll" you don't watch a lot of Norwich games. For starters, Holt  has work ethic. He's been a solid player wherever he goes and should be  (finally) given his shot at England. What have we got to  lose?

 Rooney should  definitely be taken, now he has hair, his form seems to be back. Shame he'll be  out for a few games. 

 Crouch thrives on  the big stage and so long as Woy doesn't employ the old Maclaren tactic of "punt  it in the air and let crouch deal with it on his own up front", he can be a  threat. 

 Defoe is just awful  but might be the best of a bad bunch. 

 Lampard and Gerrard  should probably stay at home, but if I had to pick one (at least one will be  picked), my money would go on Gerrard. If he's healthy, he's a harder worker  than fat frank (IMO) though he can be lazy at times as well.  

 Whoever Woy picks,  he's got an uphill battle. I hope that he picks talented youth over "experience"  and age and accepts that this tournament is a chance to see what works and what  doesn't in a competitive environment and any results are a bonus. He's on board  for the next 3 tournaments, so he has time (if the fans and media give it to  him, which they won't). 

 There's plenty of  youth at his disposable, that Kyle kid from Totters, Whiltshere (when he's not  injured), Oxlaid-Chamberlain etc..


----------



## pokerjoke (May 16, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm really glad you aren't part of the coaching staff that picks the team, Tony!  

Where to  start?

 Rio can go, but  should not start. He's too old and painfully slow. A good leader (ish), but  cannot hold up the Spanish or german attacks for 90 minutes.  

 JOLEON Lescott - ONE  mistake against QPR does not make him a bad defender. I rated him at Everton and  he has grown into a solid centre-back at Man City. Pair him with his old team  mate Jags in the centre of defense and you have a decent partnership IMO.  

 If you think Holt is  "just like Carroll" you don't watch a lot of Norwich games. For starters, Holt  has work ethic. He's been a solid player wherever he goes and should be  (finally) given his shot at England. What have we got to  lose?

 Rooney should  definitely be taken, now he has hair, his form seems to be back. Shame he'll be  out for a few games. 

 Crouch thrives on  the big stage and so long as Woy doesn't employ the old Maclaren tactic of "punt  it in the air and let crouch deal with it on his own up front", he can be a  threat. 

 Defoe is just awful  but might be the best of a bad bunch. 

 Lampard and Gerrard  should probably stay at home, but if I had to pick one (at least one will be  picked), my money would go on Gerrard. If he's healthy, he's a harder worker  than fat frank (IMO) though he can be lazy at times as well.  

 Whoever Woy picks,  he's got an uphill battle. I hope that he picks talented youth over "experience"  and age and accepts that this tournament is a chance to see what works and what  doesn't in a competitive environment and any results are a bonus. He's on board  for the next 3 tournaments, so he has time (if the fans and media give it to  him, which they won't). 

 There's plenty of  youth at his disposable, that Kyle kid from Totters, Whiltshere (when he's not  injured), Oxlaid-Chamberlain etc..
		
Click to expand...





Im glad your not an a advisery to Roy.
Kyle Walkers injured and is out.
No i dont watch a lot of Norwich games,but who does?
Work ethic doesnt win matches,goals do.
14 Goals is not great.
Lescott and Jagleka are you kidding.
Ferdinand and Terry,or Cahill and Terry would be much better.
As for slow theres no-one slower than JT.
Defoes a proven GS.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2012)

My guess is Woy will give the majority of the older hands a berth with the exception of Ferdinand as he simply hasn't got the time to start bringing through the next crop in time for the Finals. He's on a hiding to nothing in the summer and we won't get out of the group and he'll get slaughtered for it.

Once the Euros are out of the way I think you'll start to see a few changes and a lot of the likes of Gerrard, Lampard, Terry, etc will drop to the bench for games and slowly be filtered out of the squad in the same way Beckham was. I think the truth is we do have some real talent emerging but they need a chance to get in and develop and think Hodgson might just have the ability to bring them on a bit. The problem we have is that its a conveyor belt of qualifiers and its the World Cup starting soon and we have to win those games. 

Unless we start using friendly matches properly and put a youngish side out but let the majority play for 80-90 minutes and not make wholesale changes after an hour how will they learn and develop


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Im glad your not an a advisery to Roy.
Kyle Walkers injured and is out.
No i dont watch a lot of Norwich games,but who does?
Work ethic doesnt win matches,goals do.
14 Goals is not great.
Lescott and Jagleka are you kidding.
Ferdinand and Terry,or Cahill and Terry would be much better.
As for slow theres no-one slower than JT.
Defoes a proven GS.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Terry. He's as bad as Rio. I'd sooner take Lescott, Jags and Cahill.

Re: Grant Holt, I don't know the statistic but although he doesn't score a lot of goals, he assists in a lot more. And that's really not a good argument when comparing him to Carroll, he's hardly been a goal scoring machine this season, has he? And he's done precisely nothing with his chances in an England shirt. I'd rather take someone with the hunger and pride to play in the Three Lions who is going to work hard to give his team a chance.


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 16, 2012)

As per the comment above re. Woy on a hiding to nothing is exactly why he needs to blood the youth in these championships, focusing on the 2014 WC qualification and build a team core for the finals in Brazil. Youthful they may be, but all have significant top level experience and should be able to cope now. 
Ferdinand going ffs? He is less than half the player he once was. Carroll - donkey rides could well be an untapped market in the Ukraine. Rooney for one game is a waste of a plane ticket.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



*As per the comment above re. Woy on a hiding to nothing is exactly why he needs to blood the youth in these championships, focusing on the 2014 WC qualification and build a team core for the finals in Brazil. Youthful they may be, but all have significant top level experience and should be able to cope now. *
Ferdinand going ffs? He is less than half the player he once was. Carroll - donkey rides could well be an untapped market in the Ukraine. Rooney for one game is a waste of a plane ticket.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He has nothing to lose. Take all the kids you can and get them proper experience. At least he'll be seen as trying something different to the last 3 england managers, and you never know, hungry youth may well do OK (worked out alright for the German's IIRC).


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2012)

Seen an article on one of the papers the other day with possible england team .. the 4 forwards listed were
Rooney (2 game ban) Crouch , Wellbeck & Sturridge .. i was trying to think of alternates , realy just Defoe .. 

As for centre halves , terry to go instead of ferdinand (not great choice but) play cahill with him .. 

is this the weakest England squad to go to a finals in a long time ?? 

BeachGolfer may have a point , not winable (IMO) so give the fresh blood a chance & prepare for the WC , build a squad capable of winning the next EC


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2012)

Big mistake if he takes John Terry - the king of chavs.

If Terry goes, the mood in the camp will be soured.  Check out Paul Hayward in the Telegraph yesterday on this subject.  He articulates this point very well indeed. 

Personally, I don't care much about the England team any more. I don't mind if we fail.  We are poor and in addition, I don't have much in common with the particular brand of Englishness that our footballers represent.


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 16, 2012)

Unfortunately Hodgson was the FA's yes man of choice and such radical approaches will stand no chance. The poor guy couldn't pull together the ego's of Premiership club side - what chance does he have with national-sized ego's? 

The closest Hodgson will get to Brazil in a bowl of nuts at Xmas.


----------



## Whee (May 16, 2012)

I'd line up like this.

Hart - No other options

Johnson - Cahill - Lescott - Baines

           Parker (if fit) & Gerrard

Johnson/Walcott                          Young/AOC

          Sturridge   Welbeck


Obviously the 4 wingers, of which i'd start with either of Johnson or Walcott down the right, and Young on the left can interchange and have a go down either side. Asking Gerrard and Parker to communicate and hold deeper as necessary. Let Sturridge and Welbeck have a run at players. It's a side that's dyanmics are easily changed, with Young being able to come inside and play in front of the 2 deeper-lying midfielders if a striker needs to be withdrawn for whatever reason.

Still not enough new blood has made itself available this season. Real shame Jacky Wilshere has been out all season, this could have been his tournament. You've got a hard-working and honest back four with that lot, players who have earnt the right to play there. Except perhaps Johnson, there's just not so much choice at Right back since Walker's injury.


----------



## jammag (May 16, 2012)

I think he should go

Goalkeepers - Hart, Carson, Green
Defenders - Cole, Baines, Cahill, Jagielka, Lescott, Ferdinand, Johnson, Jones
Midfielders - Johnson, Walcott, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Milner, Parker, Gerrard, Lampard
Forwards - Rooney, Holt, Defoe, Welbeck, Crouch

I think that gives us more than enough cover in a few areas, with Miner who can play all across the midfield, Jones can play anywhere in defence and in centre mid. Walcott and Oxlade Chamberlain can play either wing or upfront.

Would have smalling ahead of rio if he wasnt injured but I think this is the way for this Euros.

Editted to add: Walker would be in but due to injury I have chosen Johnson.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

I'd try

--------------- Hart-------------
- Johnson Terry Cahill Cole--
- -----------Parker--------------
----Gerrard------- Barry-------
- Sturridge------------ Young-
----------- Welbeck------------

With Rooney to return, Walcott and AOC to come off the bench to attack a tiring defense. Carroll can be thrown on to scare the bejesus out of anyone he wants.

The only thing is there is no speed in the midfield three, so they need to play tight, and leave the attacking to the front three with help from the fullbacks. I'd allow Gerrard the odd attack, as long as the other two hold their positions.

You never know, they might play a little bit of attractive football.

Oh, hang on. This is Hodgson. I won't hold my breath then.


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like Scholes is being taken lol

so thats Terry, Scholes, Gerrard and Lampard all going and Ferdinand left out for non footballing reasons - good to see we are looking to the future


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2012)

jammag said:



			I think he should go

Goalkeepers - Hart, Carson, Green
Defenders - Cole, Baines, Cahill, Jagielka, Lescott, Ferdinand, Johnson, Jones
Midfielders - Johnson, Walcott, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Milner, Parker, Gerrard, Lampard
Forwards - Rooney, Holt, Defoe, Welbeck, Crouch
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much spot-on, but I wouldn't take Lescott, Ferdinand, Parker, Gerrard, Lampard or Crouch. IMO Lescott is not good enough and playing for Man City masks this. Ferdinand's body just couldn't cope with playing 2 - 3 games in a short space of time. Parker isn't good enough - passion, commitment and running around just doesn't cut it at international level. Gerrard, Lampard - haven't delivered in their prime let alone now (plus Lampard's legs will be shot after the amount of games he's had for Chelsea in the last couple of months). Crouch - great record against crap international teams; done nothing against class opposition - not good enough to start; not good enough to play as a target man against the best defences.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

fundy said:



			sounds like scholes is being taken lol

so thats terry, scholes, gerrard and lampard all going and ferdinand left out for non footballing reasons - good to see we are looking to the future
		
Click to expand...

*FFS* !!!


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 16, 2012)

No one thinks we can win this, so why not give the young up and comers a chance.
I'd take:

GK - Hart, Foster (if he can be talked into it) Carson
DEF - Cole, Baines, Richards, Johnson, Cahill, Jones, Smalling, Jagielka
MID - Oxlaid Chamberlain, Walcott, Adam Johnson, Gerrard, Parker (if fit) Barry, Young, Cleverley
FOR - Rooney, Welbeck, Strurridge, Defoe.

A good mixture, with the experience of Gerrard and Parker controlling the middle of the park, and the raw pace of the likes of Young, Walcott, AOC, Sturridge giving us a decent front line


----------



## richart (May 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Pretty much spot-on, but I wouldn't take Lescott, Ferdinand, Parker, Gerrard, Lampard or Crouch. IMO Lescott is not good enough and playing for Man City masks this. Ferdinand's body just couldn't cope with playing 2 - 3 games in a short space of time. Parker isn't good enough - passion, commitment and running around just doesn't cut it at international level. Gerrard, Lampard - haven't delivered in their prime let alone now (plus Lampard's legs will be shot after the amount of games he's had for Chelsea in the last couple of months). Crouch - great record against crap international teams; done nothing against class opposition - not good enough to start; not good enough to play as a target man against the best defences.
		
Click to expand...

With the quality of our defence Paul, we need a holding midfield player, and Parker is our best bet.

Rickie Lambert is a better player than Grant Holt in my opinion. Good in the air, strong and a great shot on him. He looked better in the Championship this season than Holt did last season. He also takes a good penalty.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Pretty much spot-on, but I wouldn't take Lescott, Ferdinand, Parker, Gerrard, Lampard or Crouch. IMO Lescott is not good enough and playing for Man City masks this. Ferdinand's body just couldn't cope with playing 2 - 3 games in a short space of time. Parker isn't good enough - passion, commitment and running around just doesn't cut it at international level. Gerrard, Lampard - haven't delivered in their prime let alone now (plus Lampard's legs will be shot after the amount of games he's had for Chelsea in the last couple of months). Crouch - great record against crap international teams; done nothing against class opposition - not good enough to start; not good enough to play as a target man against the best defences.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, so not so spot on then...

Ferdinand isn't going, so Terry will. Neither he nor Lescott is good enough, true, but we don't have centrebacks that are good enough tbh. We can only hope that good coaching and traing keeps them as tight as possible.

Parker is still the best we've got at holding that defensive midfield position. Nope he's not great, but again, if he plays to a tight system and doesn't go wandering off, he should have enough nouse to hold his own.

Gerrard can still pass a ball, and Lampard can be his backup if required.

Crouch won't go, it'll be Carroll. Which could either be a great success, a total failure, or he might end up not getting on the pitch at all.

:ears:


----------



## Whee (May 16, 2012)

I know the 'golden generation' achieved sweet FA, but a squad at an international tournament needs experience.

If I was Hodgson, i'd be asking Fergie if Scholes fancies coming along as part of the staff. The bloke's been there and done that. Having him and Neville talking these idiots into shape could work wonders.

One of Ferdinand/Terry needs to go. One of Gerrard/Lampard needs to go. I know that all 4 are well past their best, but their presence could prove invaluable.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

Big_Rick78 said:



			No one thinks we can win this, so why not give the young up and comers a chance.
I'd take:

GK - Hart, Foster (if he can be talked into it) Carson
DEF - Cole, Baines, Richards, Johnson, Cahill, Jones, Smalling, Jagielka
MID - Oxlaid Chamberlain, Walcott, Adam Johnson, Gerrard, Parker (if fit) Barry, Young, Cleverley
FOR - Rooney, Welbeck, Strurridge, Defoe.

A good mixture, with the experience of Gerrard and Parker controlling the middle of the park, and the raw pace of the likes of Young, Walcott, AOC, Sturridge giving us a decent front line
		
Click to expand...

Two hopes.........


----------



## Whee (May 16, 2012)

....or in Terry's case disastrous...


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2012)

seems like the Scholes rumour was just a roumour lol, someone did a lot of money backing him at short odds on prices lol

that said squad still looks pretty awful


----------



## One Planer (May 16, 2012)

Well, just checked the BBC and.......

England squad for Euro 2012:

Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Man City), Rob Green (West Ham), John Ruddy (Norwich)

Defenders: Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Man United), John Terry (Chelsea), Joleon Lescott (Man City), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Leighton Baines (Everton)

Midfielders: Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Stewart Downing (Liverpool), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Gareth Barry (Man City), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Scott Parker (Tottenham), Ashley Young (Man United), James Milner (Man City)

Forwards: Wayne Rooney (Man United), Danny Welbeck (Man United), Andy Carroll (Liverpool), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham)


Thoughts?


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2012)

Stewart Downing? 0 assists, 0 goals this season in the Premiership.  Why he is going instead of Adam Johnson I have no idea.

I also think Micah Richards deserves a place, especially with Kyle Walker out. 


These minor issues are overshadowed by the inclusion of JT though.  I cannot stand him and with him in the squad, I have lost all interest in whether we win, lose or draw.  Or to paraphrase, no interest in what stage we lose at and to whom.


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Well, just checked the BBC and.......

England squad for Euro 2012:

Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Man City), Rob Green (West Ham), John Ruddy (Norwich)

Defenders: Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Man United), John Terry (Chelsea), Joleon Lescott (Man City), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Leighton Baines (Everton)

Midfielders: Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Stewart Downing (Liverpool), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Gareth Barry (Man City), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Scott Parker (Tottenham), Ashley Young (Man United), James Milner (Man City)

Forwards: Wayne Rooney (Man United), Danny Welbeck (Man United), Andy Carroll (Liverpool), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham)


Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Will under-perform, string three very mediocre performances together and will either exit at the group stage or in the first knock-out match. At least one of them will be sent off at a crucial point - my money is on one out of Parker, Rooney or Carroll.


----------



## One Planer (May 16, 2012)

Carroll ahead or Crouch..... Need I say more


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Stewart Downing? 0 assists, 0 goals this season in the Premiership. Why he is going instead of Adam Johnson I have no idea.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope Hodgson gets asked that at his press conference as that decision is barmy! Also would've taken Sturridge ahead of Defoe. Granted he hasn't played much recently, but he was excellent earlier in the season for Chelsea, has pace to burn, has that touch of arrogance and self-confidence about him that means he plays without too much fear of anyone.


----------



## Rooter (May 16, 2012)

Downing = LOL and i am a pool fan!!

Dont agree on taking Rooney either, we could be out by the time he can play

Carrol = Hmmm on last years form yes, on the last 2 games of the season, yes but what about the 12 months in the middle when he has been utter tosh??!!

John Terry shouldnt be in the squad full stop and should be in court to face the charges he faces, guilty or not, to have a court case delayed due to the euros is an EPIC joke... he must be guilty IMHO otherwise he would want to clear his name ASAP.


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2012)

I am a Chelsea fan and believe Lampard should not have been picked - his legs have gone. Munich on Saturday will also take too much of a toll on him. It should have been Gerrard or Lampard, with Gerrard getting the nod. As for Terry, I understand the comments made about his character and the court case etc. But has there been a better defender for England over the last 12-18 months? I don't think there has, so was a no-brainer really for Hodgson.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Stewart Downing? 0 assists, 0 goals this season in the Premiership.  Why he is going instead of Adam Johnson I have no idea.
		
Click to expand...

This is the million dollar question. 

He's picked a few which I would consider "good" picks, but John Terry should not be included and I agree that Richards should have been given a place. 

Put it this way, I'm not optimistic. I will watch and anything other than three losses and not getting out of the group stage will be a bonus!


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 16, 2012)

Woy opts for 5 of the players who forced him out of the Liverpool job - stroke of genius there. Sorry, I meant penius...

Jordan Henderson?? Dickie Henderson's a better bet. Talking of which, England's odds have drifted following the squad news.


----------



## Rooter (May 16, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Talking of which, England's odds have drifted following the squad news.
		
Click to expand...

Drifted?!! if England are not at least 100/1 then the bookies are taking the mickey! we will probably scrape out of the group, but that is all. sensible money is on Spain for me.


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2012)

He's made Gerrard captain though, so he's got at least one thing right today!


----------



## swanny32 (May 16, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Drifted?!! if England are not at least 100/1 then the bookies are taking the mickey! we will probably scrape out of the group, but that is all. sensible money is on Spain for me.
		
Click to expand...

No chance Spain win it, spanish football is on a massive decline, there is reported unrest in the squad, they'll probably make it to the Semi's but that's about it. Sensible money is the Germans, they are plodding along at the moment, have a team in the UCL final and no one ever takes note of them until they make it to the Semi's.


----------



## swanny32 (May 16, 2012)

Oh and on the squad.....Hodgson, did you really want that job?? That looks like a team that's going to get you the boot after one major event. Crouch should be in there ahead of Carroll and I'd rather he put in Victor Moses ahead of Downing. What the heck has Downing done for the last two years?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2012)

I cant believe the forwards are so poor .. 

Downing ? eh nuf said on that ..  Adam johnson a thousand times better , 

In fairness unless the guy wins it , it was always going to be lose lose for RH , bring the oldies & you get slated if they dont win , dont bring them & get slated , ya know maybe itl do England no harm to go to a finals with low expectations for a change .

Holland to win it i think ,


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Drifted?!! if England are not at least 100/1 then the bookies are taking the mickey! we will probably scrape out of the group, but that is all. sensible money is on Spain for me.
		
Click to expand...

Skybet have your lot at 10/1 to "go all the way"... 10's eh... Seems the bookies have this one in the bag.


----------



## matts1984 (May 16, 2012)

Change of manager but same old faces. I think he would have gained a lot more respect picking a lot of new fresh faces. The squad a simply not good enough!


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Skybet have your lot at 10/1 to "go all the way"... 10's eh... Seems the bookies have this one in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what they're on over at Skybet, but it has certainly made them go very mad! England at 10's ahead of France (11/1), Italy (14/1) and Portugal (20/1)? I would put our odds at best alongide the Coats and Ukrainian's at 40s.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Sensible money is on the Dutch if Chelski win the CL, Germans if Bayern win the CL.


----------



## Dodger (May 16, 2012)

A.B.E.:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Don't know what they're on over at Skybet, but it has certainly made them go very mad! England at 10's ahead of France (11/1), Italy (14/1) and Portugal (20/1)? I would put our odds at best alongide the Coats and Ukrainian's at 40s.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it's what all the bookies are on. Mediocre squad announced, prices cut.
Anyway, I'm Scottish, I'm with Dodger on this...:whoo:


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2012)

Fixed for you....




GreiginFife said:



			Anyway, I'm Scottish, so therefore I have no real understanding of proper football as we have basically got a glorified pub league up here.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 16, 2012)

Bravo Snelly!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 16, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Personally, I don't care much about the England team any more. I don't mind if we fail.  We are poor and in addition, I don't have much in common with the particular brand of Englishness that our footballers represent.
		
Click to expand...

BOSH!!!  Therein lies the problem for me.  England have been dismal in the tournaments of the last few years.  None of the players (except Beckham) have shown any fighting spirit and the managers never seemed to have a plan b.

What would I like to see in this tournament?

Roy, as has been said, is on a hiding to nothing.  So, if I was him, I'd be of the mind set that it doesn't really matter how we perform.  So, with that in mind, I'd pick a squad with no player older than 25.  Do what the Aussies did with their cricket team where they stripped out the old guard and blooded youngsters.  That way we're building a team for the future rather a team with one eye on the past.
I'd also instruct the players that even if we're 5-0 down that they all give 110% otherwise they'd never wear an England shirt again.  I'm a Palace fan and I'm used to seeing my team lose.  As long as they've tried and it's evident that they've tried then I won't complain.  You can't win them all.

I wouldn't take Rooney.  Why?  Because he's banned for being a thug.  If we take him then we're condoning thuggery on the pitch.  If we are then Barton should be on the plane!

I'd take Beckham in an advisory capacity as his love for England is obvious and his experience invaluable.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 16, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Fixed for you....







Click to expand...

MeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoW !!!!! Snelly ,  claws away
:rofl:
I know we have aswell , not denying it


----------



## Ethan (May 16, 2012)

Joey Barton didn't make it, then?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Fixed for you....









Click to expand...

Snelly such a wit that you didn't need to exercise it to it's full, only half for you eh?...
No, we Scots don't understand the game very well, Ferguson, Souness, Graham, Moyes et al... Would rather have Woy or even better Schtevie Boy "Arshenal" McLaren at the helm...   :rofl:


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 16, 2012)

Fancy the Germans to win. Best bet by a mile is Gomez top scorer 8/1.


----------



## Dodger (May 16, 2012)

Imagine not caring whether your country does well or not........cannot get my head around that..deserve to have 'nowhere' next to place of birth with attitudes like that.

We may be utter garbage but by Christ I tell you I support my country fervently in everything it competes in.....nearly as fervently as I'll support A.B.E. this summer!!:smirk:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 16, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Imagine not caring whether your country does well or not........cannot get my head around that..deserve to have 'nowhere' next to place of birth with attitudes like that.

We may be utter garbage but by Christ I tell you I support my country fervently in everything it competes in.....nearly as fervently as I'll support A.B.E. this summer!!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

What's the point in caring if those representing don't care?

Do Lampard, Terry, Gerrard et al really care about playing for England?  They may say all the right things in press interviews but their demeanour on the pitch tells another story.  No.  For these guys the Champions League is far more important than England.  End of.  After the CL it's the PL.  By the time an International tournament rolls around they can't be bothered.  And if anyone disagrees then I suggest they watch England v Germany in the World Cup finals 2010.  With an England shirt on I'd have tried harder then anyone on that pitch.
What's worrying for me is that Moyes at Everton has told his players that it's club first, country second.  That's fine as that's his look out for his club but where does that leave his players?  Also, if he's said it then you can bet that other PL managers have said the same.
I grew up watching England teams that weren't blessed technically but by God they tried and they made me proud.  I'm told on a daily basis that the current England crop are blessed with everything and yet they've won sod all.  Now, I can live with that if I see them trying on the pitch.  They don't and I haven't.

My proposal for the England team is that only players from the Championship can be selected.  Why?  As I say, it's clear that in the eyes of managers and players it's CL, PL and then England.  That, in my eyes, isn't good enough.  I want to see players representing England who are hungry for success.  Back in the day, playing for England represented a step up in earnings for a player, very much like cricket players today.  Rooney doesn't need any more money so, from a mercenaries point of view, where's the incentive?  If you're in the Championship then that's extra motivation.

The FA need to take a long, hard look at the England team and, in my opinion, make some very harsh decisions. 

They won't though.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I'll support A.B.E. this summer!!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It's tight, but I think you might just have picked a winner there. :clap:

It was pretty much the squad he had to pick except for omitting Richards, and taking Downing.

He's got the experienced backbone, 

One of the best goalkeepers in the tournament, 3/4 of the defence that beat Barcelona. Two defensive midfielders in front of them, creating a solid foundation for the creativity going forward to flow.

I hope he doesn't play Walcott from the start - I think he will be great coming on with half an hour to go to run at a tired team. I'm only hoping Downing stubs his toe and can't go, so we can take Sturridge instead


If we play 4-3-3 or 4-2-1-2-1 or something similar we have got a chance of playing some creative attacking football.

If we play 4-4-2 with that squad we'll all sleep well during the England games, I fear.

Good stuff? 

The Ox, Carroll and Welbeck all offer something different to the norm. 

I think Welbeck should start the first two games, with the option of bringing on Carroll if we need a bit of muscle, or Defoe if we need that speed off the mark to gain that extra yard on a defender. 

Young is a much improved player and might well prove to be genuine international class.

Bad stuff?

I can see us starting the first game with something like 

--------------------Hart---------------
Johnson--Terry---------Cahill--Cole
Milner--Gerrard-----Barry--Downing
-------Carroll-----------Defoe--------

Where we should be thinking something like

------------------Hart---------------
Johnson---Terry---Cahill-----Cole
---------Parker---------Barry-------
---------------Gerrard---------------
The Ox-----------------------Young
--------------Welbeck---------------

It's a solid team, with just a smidge of creativity, plenty of pace down the flanks, goals in it, and with plenty of variation available to come on as the game progresses.

Oh, and Young might take a dive for a penalty or two.

:thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (May 16, 2012)

Woy would not have been my first choice as manager... But he's there now so I am prepared to cut him some slack... A few of his picks I would not of bothered with and he's omitted a few I'd sooner of seen in... 

I am sufficiently old enough to remember '66 and how proud all of that squad was to wear the three lions... Just wish we had a few of that ilk still available...

Forgetting all the politics I'll still be supporting my national team as I have in past and intend to in the future...


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 16, 2012)

CrapHacker18 said:



			3/4 of the defence that beat Barcelona.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hold that one until we see what Ribery does on Saturday evening


----------



## Achilles (May 16, 2012)

What an utter disappointment and shambles. I really did think Hodgson would look beyond the usual let downs. Wrong. Any respect and support I had of the man flew out of the window the moment Stewart Downing was selected. What he expects of him given his performances this season, God only knows. Adam Johnson was a real menace every time I saw him play this season and he's performed well for England. Why is he not in the 23?! Not sure about Carroll either...glimpses of form at the very end but not a proven quantity like Crouchy. I have lost pretty much any interest I had in the national team. No matter who is in charge, the same team seems to get picked, irrespective of form.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2012)

As I said this morning Woy is on a hiding to nothing. He has to take a side that can compete and to be honest the finals of a tournament in any sport isn't the place to blood new players wholesale. One or two maybe but not half a team or more.

I think once we go out in the group stages it will be different. He'll have seen who can and can't do it anymore and who looked like they wanted to be there. With a couple of friendlies before the WC campaign I think we'll get a proper idea of how he wants to blend the team going forward. If we get a crop of the youngsters and the old card start to drift to the bench and periphery then good on him. If we get the old guard back in again then he's no better than Cappello, Sven or MclLaren


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 16, 2012)

I realise that you guys don't rate Scottish football but you need to take the blinkers off and pick the best team...

There's an English guy scoring for fun at Celtic at the moment - Gary Hooper - I'd say he's worth a punt. Mind you, England wouldn't pick Mark Hately when he was at his peak at Rangers despite being clearly the form English striker at the time.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 16, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I realise that you guys don't rate Scottish football but you need to take the blinkers off and pick the best team...

There's an English guy scoring for fun at Celtic at the moment - Gary Hooper - I'd say he's worth a punt. Mind you, England wouldn't pick Mark Hately when he was at his peak at Rangers despite being clearly the form English striker at the time.
		
Click to expand...

It runs deeper than that, I'm afraid.  Some time ago James Beattie was banging them in for fun.  He got an England call up.  Did he play?  No.  He sat on the bench.  The commentator then pointed out that James Beattie had scored more goals on his own than the other England strikers combined!

It's a closed shop.  Unless you play for Man U, Liverpool, Arsenal or Chelsea you simply won't get a look in.

When Andy Johnson was playing for the Palace he was England's highest goal scorer.  Only Thierry Henry scored more then him.  AJ eventually got called up for England.  Where was he played?  On the wing.  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Snelly (May 16, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Imagine not caring whether your country does well or not........cannot get my head around that..deserve to have 'nowhere' next to place of birth with attitudes like that.

We may be utter garbage but by Christ I tell you I support my country fervently in everything it competes in.....nearly as fervently as I'll support A.B.E. this summer!!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I am really looking forward to meeting you at some stage Dodger. Genuinely keen to do so.


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2012)

i have never seen such a poor bunch of players for england to choose from at the back than those listed. NOTACHANCE!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

Not club bias thing or anything but im surprised Jags isnt going ? i know Jones is cover for right full & centre half but i thought Jags should be there ..


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			It runs deeper than that, I'm afraid. Some time ago James Beattie was banging them in for fun. He got an England call up. Did he play? No. He sat on the bench. The commentator then pointed out that James Beattie had scored more goals on his own than the other England strikers combined!

It's a closed shop. Unless you play for Man U, Liverpool, Arsenal or Chelsea you simply won't get a look in.

When Andy Johnson was playing for the Palace he was England's highest goal scorer. Only Thierry Henry scored more then him. AJ eventually got called up for England. Where was he played? On the wing. You couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

Even playing for Arsenal is no guarantee. Look how often they picked (or didn't pick) Ian Wright, who was Arsenals record goal scorer before Henry.


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2012)

This is how it's going to play out. England do not have a bad bunch of players, just not sure they care enough. 
Due to us not having any decent strikers, and I include Rooney in this because no England manager has found out how to use him correctly, but a great midfield and defence, all our games will end 0-0 or 1-0 for or against us depending on the ref's. I've got my England top for the three games we are certain to have from Sports Direct for a fiver. Don't expect us to get out of the group but will be in the pub for the games. Wahay! At least we're there !!!!


----------



## User20205 (May 17, 2012)

come on, where is the positivity,  we can do this !!! 

_'You've got to hold and give but do it at the right time
You can be slow or fast but you must get to the line
They'll always hit you and hurt you, defend and attack
There's only one way to beat them, get round the back
Now, catch me if you can, 'cos I'm an England man
And what you're looking at is the masterplan
We ain't no&#65279; hooligans, this ain't a football song
__Three lions on my chest, I know we can't go wrong!'
_

[video=youtube;0laut4n3MHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0laut4n3MHU[/video]​


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 17, 2012)

All together now...

Love's got the world in motion...


----------



## User20205 (May 17, 2012)

A team should be judged on the quality of it's songs. 

we've got World In Motion, Vindaloo & 3 Lions :thup:

The scottish have got 'we're on the march with ally's army':rofl:


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2012)

How about a European team

-----------------------Karlson----------------
Clark---Harrington----Oosty------Casey
---Westwood----Donald----McDowell
-----Rose--------Poulter-----Mcllroy

Reserves-- Bjorn, Mollinari X 2, Garcia


Manager ---Miguel Angel Jimenez


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

bobmac said:



			How about a European team

-----------------------Karlson----------------
Clark---Harrington----Oosty------Casey
---Westwood----Donald----McDowell
-----Rose--------Poulter-----Mcllroy

Reserves-- Bjorn, Mollinari X 2, Garcia


Manager ---Miguel Angel Jimenez
		
Click to expand...

Even id skin your right back for pace & thats saying alot


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Even id skin your right back for pace & thats saying alot

Click to expand...

You might get passed him but you wouldn't get through him


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2012)

bobmac said:



			How about a European team

-----------------------Karlson----------------
Clark---Harrington----Oosty------Casey
---Westwood----Donald----McDowell
-----Rose--------Poulter-----Mcllroy

Reserves-- Bjorn, Mollinari X 2, Garcia


Manager ---Miguel Angel Jimenez
		
Click to expand...

Who's Oosty?


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Who's Oosty?
		
Click to expand...

You just want to see if I can spell Oosthuizen  [h=1][/h]


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You just want to see if I can spell Oosthuizen  

Click to expand...

Indeed, but is he not from SA so therefore could not play for Europe...


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Indeed, but is he not from SA so therefore could not play for Europe...
		
Click to expand...

No, no ,no............*bobmac* meant Oosterhuis, Peter Oosterhuis......he's English.


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2012)

If he plays on the European tour, that'll do me


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If he plays on the European tour, that'll do me
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit Scottish Bob... His granny's sisters nieces dog was European - He's in! :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You might get passed him but you wouldn't get through him  

Click to expand...

in reality i might not even get past him ha , we would both be of a similar build ... under tall i call it . im the perfect weight if only i was 7' tall


----------



## Dodger (May 18, 2012)

Woy's explanation for Oxlade Chamberlains inclusion............


New England manager Roy Hodgson says Alex Oxlade-Chamberlainâ€™s tremendous performance against AC Milan in the Champions League played a big factor in him being selected for the England Euro 2012 squad.

The Arsenal midfielder was one of the surprise inclusions to the 23, after starting just six Premier League matches this season.

â€œHe is a very exciting player who has made an impression on me, not least in his performance against AC Milan at the Emirates,â€ Hodgson said.

â€œI was there live and saw how well he dealt with Pirlo and Ambrosini. He can play wide or central and for future and can continue as he started.â€

Here are the line ups from that game

Arsenal

13 Szczesny
03 Sagna Booked
05 Vermaelen
06 Koscielny
28 Gibbs Booked
07 Rosicky
14 Walcott (Park Chu-Young - 84' )
15 Oxlade-Chamberlain (Chamakh - 75' )
17 Song Booked
10 Van Persie
27 Gervinho

Substitutes

21 Fabianski
20 Djourou
25 Jenkinson
49 Miquel
53 Ozyakup
09 Park Chu-Young
29 Chamakh

AC Milan

32 Abbiati
05 Mexes
33 Silva
04 Van Bommel Booked
15 Mesbah (Bonera - 89' )
20 Abate Booked
22 Nocerino Booked
28 Emanuelson
92 El Shaarawy (Aquilani - 70' )
11 Ibrahimovic Booked
70 Robinho

Substitutes

01 Amelia
30 Roma
19 Zambrotta
25 Bonera
76 Yepes
18 Aquilani
56 Ganz

No Ambrosini & Pirlo doesn't even play for Milan he is a Juventus player.:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2012)

Forgive me, I know nothing about football but....
That's an English side?
Arsenal

13 Szczesny
03 Sagna Booked
05 Vermaelen
06 Koscielny
28 Gibbs Booked
07 Rosicky
14 Walcott (Park Chu-Young - 84' )
15 Oxlade-Chamberlain (Chamakh - 75' )
17 Song Booked
10 Van Persie
27 Gervinho

Substitutes

21 Fabianski
20 Djourou
25 Jenkinson
49 Miquel
53 Ozyakup
09 Park Chu-Young
29 Chamakh


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2012)

yep, that's as English as most PL clubs.

Owned by a Yank and a Russian too. Same as most PL clubs then.


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			yep, that's as English as most PL clubs.

Owned by a Yank and a Russian too. Same as most PL clubs then.
		
Click to expand...

If the top teams are full of overseas players, why are England supporters surprised when their team doesn't do well at international level ?

What would happen if the English football league banned ALL overseas players in England?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If the top teams are full of overseas players, why are England supporters surprised when their team doesn't do well at international level ?

What would happen if the English football league banned ALL overseas players in England?
		
Click to expand...

Bob you're a golfing genius but arriving in this discussion about 20 years late!!   

Scotland had the same issue but slowly improving as we're forced to play home grown players due to reducing financial power.....

European employment law prevents the banning of foreign players.


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2012)

European employment law prevents the banning of foreign players.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, pay them the basic minimum wage, that should sort it
Instead of the obscene wages they get paid at the moment.


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2012)

Why will filling the Arsenal team with mediocre English players make the national team any better? Ok, we have some mediocre foreign players too, don't get me started, but the wages for any half decent English player are laughable?

35m for Andy Carroll, or 12m for Lucas Podolski? I know which I'd buy.

The english team are poor, because the players are poor. The so called golden generation weren't really that good. None would get near the current Spanish side for instance.

Why are English players so poor? I know nothing about footy, have never played, so can't really answer, but from what I have read, it's to do with playing on full size pitches too early, and not developing close ball skills as a result.


----------



## Birchy (May 18, 2012)

The england team are like a power hitter in golf with no short game. They hit the ball miles but when it comes to needing that bit of skill to turn a game/round in our favour its not there.


----------

